# Tech vs Clemson



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

What the heck was Sweeney thinking going for it on 4th down in his own territory???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh wow, Nesbitt picked on his first play....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

Clemson was in Tech territory. Bad throw by Nesbitt.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh I thought they were on their own 45 or so? My bad


----------



## Turkeypaw (Sep 10, 2009)

Go Tigers!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Touchdown Tech. That was quick. One play 82 yards to the house


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

I thought Clemson players had an answer for the option?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

I just came from the shop and turned it on.  Just as I slipped on the TV the dude scores.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Great block on the edge by the WR. Everybody else bit on Dwyer. That was a nice play right there


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

I heard it.  Sure would've been nice to have seen it.  Go Tech!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2009)

tech just took it to the house..gonna be a long night for Clem if everyone on defense tackles the first two choices..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I heard it.  Sure would've been nice to have seen it.  Go Tech!



Man I don't think I've ever read one single thing you have posted. That girl is distracting as all get out!


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

Anthony Allen is for real. Glad to see him finally playing. Thats just one more threat.


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

Man those purple uniforms are UGLY!


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh wow, Nesbitt picked on his first play....



should have been a darn td thomas had everyone smoked. if nesbitt lets it fly outside hes gone but he threw it right in between thomas and the saftey. real nice catch.

that tarrant sure is a beast. tech never returned punts until now.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

This is going to get ugly....quick


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 10, 2009)

Tech is all over Clemson..!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm love'n IT.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Lookin' like me taking Tech -5.5 was a good idea...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am loving it. Keep the ball on the ground Nes.....lol.... GreAT def. So far!


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

Im guessin Tech was ready for that.  What was Clemson thinkin?


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Interception! Lol


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Man, this is ridiculous


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

Anywhere online I can watch this?


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

The three headed monster. I like it.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

There running game tonite is top notch so far!


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 10, 2009)

this option looks real good tonight


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Here ya go Chief....Pretty good picture too. And it's only about 3 seconds behind the live game time

http://www.justin.tv/insgadgettv


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Nesbitt needs to quit throwing the ball. Stick to the running game CPJ


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Jesse Palmer is getting on my nerves with this "Dahbo" stuff.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nesbitt needs to quit throwing the ball. Stick to the running game CPJ



Man I wish he would keep heaving it.  I can't root for that team in yellow.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nes keep the ball on the GROUND!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

That int was out of bounds.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree Jody. His hand hit the ground first. They're taking a long time to decide it though...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

blacksmoke said:


> here ya go chief....pretty good picture too. And it's only about 3 seconds behind the live game time
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/insgadgettv



thank you!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Good call by the refs


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> thank you!!!



No problem


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW! Clemson looks like a dang 8th grade team out there tonight. Unbelieveable


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

What a play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Unbe freaking lievable!!.  Clemson was caught totally flat footed.


----------



## duckbill (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW!  Climpson didn't see that comin'????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Did nobody even see him split out over there???? He was WIDE open?!?!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

You are the MAN Paul Johnson !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 10, 2009)

look at cpj bein crazy


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

The desparity between the two coaches in this game in terms of ability is, oh, about as wide as the grand canyon.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> The desparity between the two coaches in this game in terms of ability is, oh, about as wide as the grand canyon.



I think that goes for the players on the field too Brad, aside from Spiller


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

So far so good if nesbitt would quit floating the ball.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I think that goes for the players on the field too Brad, aside from Spiller



Yeah.  Did you hear Erin say that nobody even spoke to the qb after the pick.  Great coaching.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2009)

Is tech that good or does clemson suck that bad!?!?!?!  I think Clemson is making Tech look like a pro team!!  

Tech wont fool UGA with that mickey mouse fake fg...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

The punter throws the ball better then Nes. LOL


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

CPJ might should've kept that fake FG in the bag and not let that one be seen tonight...That was a genius play


Of course, it would have been retarded had it not worked. But it did


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Man great def.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

Derrick Morgan is a stud !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 10, 2009)

Paul Johnson brand of football is just boring....

Fake punt was awesome!!!


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Unbe freaking lievable!!.  Clemson was caught totally flat footed.



And Blair has never made one over 40 yds. What the heck were the Tigers thinking.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

Derrick Morgan is a stud, this kid could start for anyone.


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> CPJ might should've kept that fake FG in the bag and not let that one be seen tonight...That was a genius play
> 
> 
> Of course, it would have been retarded had it not worked. But it did



I think Coach Johnson has a few more of those plays up his sleeve.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Let's hope Tech keeps the train rolling. Spiller has got to open up sooner or later.


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 10, 2009)

and the d-line is the worst part of the team? yeah right


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Derrick Morgan is a stud, this kid could start for anyone.



ESPN said there are 23 NFL scouts in the stands tonight.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Tulip said:


> ESPN said there are 23 NFL scouts in the stands tonight.



And I promise they like what they see out of a few folks thus far


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2009)

Allen what year is he in?


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

Does Clemson not know how to tackle?


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am really loving this!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Im pretty sure he's a JR as far as eligibility goes, but he could be a SR. Im not really sure


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

That was a good stop for Clemson. Bout the only thing they have to be proud of so far


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Tulip said:


> Does Clemson not know how to tackle?



It's hard to tackle a train!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I'm cutting this one off.  This aint even a game anymore.


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Allen what year is he in?



Hes a jr. Transfered from Louiville last year. Thats why he didnt play any had to sit out.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Titans and Steelers should be a good one Brad...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Uh oh...That looked good. First thing they've done good all night. That was a nice toss right there


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Told you spiller would break loose sooner or later.


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2009)

Best part of that play was the block by the tailback on the LB...


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

Things might get interesting. I think Spiller just showed up.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Told you spiller would break loose sooner or later.



Yep. He's too good to keep down all night. But then again, Dwyer hasn't done anything yet either...Won't be long I presume


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 10, 2009)

if they pass to him more he can make plays but as far as running they are containing him really well, so we'll see what happens


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Big possession for Clemson here. If they can make a statement it might turn into a good game


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

Score and quarter please??


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 10, 2009)

24-7 tech halfway through the 2nd


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Score and quarter please??



I posted a link you can watch it online at earlier. Unless you are on your cell...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, that let the air out of the Clemson balloon...Freshman QB mistake right there


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Morgan has had one heck of a first half. 3 sacks is pretty stout. He is a wrecking ball out there. He's making a good showing for the draft tonight...


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Johnson has had one heck of a first half. 3 sacks is pretty stout. He is a wrecking ball out there. He's making a good showing for the draft tonight...


 
He's a MAN.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is tech that good or does clemson suck that bad!?!?!?!  I think Clemson is making Tech look like a pro team!!
> 
> Tech wont fool UGA with that mickey mouse fake punt...




Do I smell fear?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 10, 2009)

Time to come out of the locker room like it's 0-0 and put this game away!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Time to come out of the locker room like it's 0-0 and put this game away!



Lets hope so.


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is tech that good or does clemson suck that bad!?!?!?!  I think Clemson is making Tech look like a pro team!!
> 
> Tech wont fool UGA with that mickey mouse fake punt...



They may not have to!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 10, 2009)

Be sure Paul Johnson thinks so... in that interview it looked to me like he was saying leave me alone Erin I have something to chew on.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Resica said:


> They may not have to!



They won't if we don't learn how to tackle


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Johnson has had one heck of a first half. 3 sacks is pretty stout. He is a wrecking ball out there. He's making a good showing for the draft tonight...



Johnson? You mean Derrick Morgan. FYI, he was the #1 prospect in Pennsylvania. Tech stole him away from Penn State and Ohio State.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> 24-7 tech halfway through the 2nd



Thanks man!!



BlackSmoke said:


> I posted a link you can watch it online at earlier. Unless you are on your cell...



I'm at work, they have it blocked, but thanks!!


Ya'll please keep me updated!!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> They won't if we don't learn how to tackle



We will see in november you never can tell in this state who is gonna win. But I have to say the odds are in our favor.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Johnson? You mean Derrick Morgan. FYI, he was the #1 prospect in Pennsylvania. Tech stole him away from Penn State and Ohio State.



Yea I meant Morgan. Dont know where that came from???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> We will see in november you never can tell in this state who is gonna win. But I have to say the odds are in our favor.



You're right, but November is a LONG way away. Surely we will have learned how to wrap up by then  But I've got a feeling that Morgan will be causing havoc for everybody he faces this year. That kid is a freak


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clemson is kicking off to Tech to start the second half. 24-7.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Way to let em down there biggun.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

This one just got more interesting.  Duane Allen was supposed to be a Dawg.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Making a game out of it now. Their D has to step up though. They did a good job to end the half


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

Tech better tighten up, they're letting them back in it.


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2009)

Two special teams TD's are the difference right now.  Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Jhunt (Sep 10, 2009)

Tigers take this one in the end my friends.


----------



## jwea89 (Sep 10, 2009)

lets hope not


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Tigers take this one in the end my friends.





jwea89 said:


> lets hope not



They seem to have the momentum right now. Their D is playing much better. But can they keep scoring?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Well....that answers that. NOW it's a ballgame


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Man I'm glad I came back to this one.  We've got a ball game now.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmmm....Clemson might have that TripOp figured out.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2009)

This game is slowly getting away from Tech.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)

What now? Woot Woot!
Go Tigers!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dang fellas....didn't think this would happen.

24-21!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 10, 2009)

easy to beat the option when there is no blocking...


----------



## PWalls (Sep 10, 2009)

Let's go Tech. Get it back together. We need this win to start our season off.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Jhunt (Sep 10, 2009)

Go Tigers, Go Tigers.   Man, it's gonna be a LOONNNGGG miserable season on The Flats.   Gonna be a foot race to see which Georgia team sucks the worst this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Clemson doesn't look too scared of the perfect option anymore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Go Tigers, Go Tigers.   Man, it's gonna be a LOONNNGGG miserable season on The Flats.   Gonna be a foot race to see which Georgia team sucks the worst this year.



I think I speak for the fans of both teams when I say, go crawl back under your rock.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Denied on third down!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think I speak for the fans of both teams when I say, go crawl back under your rock.



x1,000,000


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Huge mistake.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh boy...what kinda call was that?  Hmmm...home field advantage?  Let's see if the D can make up for a questionable holding call.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, lucky penalty.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

4th down again.

I'm shocked.....


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

well, tigers are a bit lucky that that penalty only cost them about 15 yards in position.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

tech defense is looking tired.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Huge gain by Clemson.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2009)

Uh Oh


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

Look at this!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wide open.  No one covering!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2009)

You think Clemson gave em 24 on purpose?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm guessing Doc is at the game.  Somebody get him on the horn.


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2009)

Spiller looks whooped.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

tech has not done anything since the first quarter. come on tech.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

4th quarter fellas......I expected to be asleep by now.


----------



## lizard drager (Sep 10, 2009)

what hapined to all those tech fans?wait,what is hapening to tech?


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Spiller looks whooped.



Tech looks whooped now but I never give up. Go tech


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Spiller looks whooped.



Not from where I'm sitting.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 10, 2009)

This is not pretty. C'mon Tech. Wake up and get back in the game.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

good tackle b lock the kick


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

Tied at 24


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

tie game


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

Who wants popcorn?


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2009)

Resica said:


> They may not have to!


Or they may!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

uh oh.  not the 4th quarter start tech was looking for.


----------



## Jhunt (Sep 10, 2009)

I say 39-24 Tigers.  ACC Championship Game?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Nesbit shouldn't be allowed to throw.  PJ is outsmarting himself.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 10, 2009)

pick


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

why didn,t allen jump


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Was that stat correct? Nesbitt has 1 complete pass and 2 interceptions in 11 attempts? whoa....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Almost picked.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

oh wow.  53 yarder....unbelievable.  that thing would've been good from 63.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 10, 2009)

wow is right.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

53 yard FG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

27 unanswered points!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

clemson up


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2009)

If it wasn't for trick plays and special teams, this would be a blowout.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

My tech posters......that sick feeling you are feeling is the same one we felt back in Nov.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

My team needs a long 13 minute drive for a touchdown


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2009)

This aint jacksonville st.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nesbit shouldn't be allowed to throw.  PJ is outsmarting himself.





The stats hes put up so far should have him benched.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

well a 11.33


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't watch. This is not pretty.

That was a huge field goal.

Tech needs to step it up. What did CPJ talk to them about at the 1/2? Let's not have that conversation again.


----------



## tcward (Sep 10, 2009)

Techies' wheels have come off!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

UGA's defense nneds to be playing close atention.  This offense aint unstoppable.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2009)

Well they know they can't throw so..............


----------



## Jhunt (Sep 10, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> wow is right.



Guys!   A "wow" ain't necessary here.   Clemson really SUCKS!   Just shows you how bad Tech really is, and how outdated Paul Johnson's coaching ability really is.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

Not a Tech fan or really a Clemps-son fan but, my boy Billy Napier is calling a pretty good offense for Clemps-son.....I have known him most all of his life.  His dad was my sons HS coach ( as well as Billys HS coach) ans my son even got the chance to play against him in college....my son played at App. State and Billy played at Furman : Billy even took FU to a NC game against Montana ( FU lost by a TD )


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Tech has got to convert this 3rd down.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Buddy about got his dreds ripped out.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2009)

They should have pulled his hair like the four horseman.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

goood catch allen come on quack help me out


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

a couple of big plays for tech.  they gotta give their defense a break so they can rest.  this is a big drive.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Tech is driving.  LB has got to meet Nesbitt in the hole.


----------



## Jhunt (Sep 10, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I say 39-24 Tigers.  ACC Championship Game?



Might need to revise that to 45-24.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

They ought to make em cut that stringy stuff off .


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Tech is in FG range.  3rd and short.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice hit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

schleylures said:


> goood catch allen come on quack help me out



I'm here brother!!  We gotta score, here and NOW!!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

come on tech


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

1st down


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Converted and now 1st down on Clemson's 21.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

2nd and 9.  Dive stopped.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Incomplete pass.  3rd and 9.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

big stop for clemson right there.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

that boy is tired.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

4th and 7.  FG attempt.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

tied up


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

27s


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

FG good.  27-27 

5:40 to play.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

we need some D D D D D D DDefense


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

hmmm....a couple of first downs clemson goes for the field go at the buzzer to win?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Win or lose....CPJ is going to kill the players at practice next week.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

I do not think it will be the same kind of game next Thursday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> FG good.  27-27
> 
> 5:40 to play.



Dang Matt, you're doing a heckuva play by play!!!!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

we need a special team turnover


----------



## PWalls (Sep 10, 2009)

Up to the defense now. Gotta stop them.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

tech d looks a little refreshed with that 5 minute rest.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

I did not see a fl;ag but heard a whistle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

Come on D!!!!!!!  


Dangit!


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

oh boy....way too much time on the clock...


never mind.....penalty brings it back.  tech gets another call


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

crap


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)

You have got to be kidding me!!!!!!!!

That is a load of crap


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

holding


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Some idiot held.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

That was a bad call!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

fourth down


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> That was a bad call!



which one


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)

schleylures said:


> which one


 gmafb


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

make up call for clemson on that one


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

schleylures said:


> which one



Good point!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> make up call for clemson on that one



not quite


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

Dang big play there!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

field goal range


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

Yessssssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

schleylures said:


> field goal range



too much time on clock


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Tech's gonna pull it out.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Big catch.  Tech is going to luck out and win this thing.  But they got all they wanted and then some from Clemson.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

not over yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Big catch.  Tech is going to luck out and win this thing.  But they got all they wanted and then some from Clemson.



Right now I'll take a W anyway we can get it!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

Clemson will have some clock either way make or miss!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

kick here 4 sho


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Right now I'll take a W anyway we can get it!!



I am with you brother


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

SS !  What you doin watchin the Yeller Flies ?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

1:01 to play.

4th and 1.

FG attempt coming up.  Inside 40 yards.


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2009)

It'll be a 35 yard field goal.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

That is stupid! Burned a timeout there for no reason.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

burned that TO


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nesbitt and the O come out with the hard count.

Clemson doesn't jump.

FG attempt should be coming.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)

This is stressful


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

PJ thinks the D can hold em after the FG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Might need to revise that to 45-24.



Somebody remind me to put this guy on my ignore list.


----------



## T_Fish (Sep 10, 2009)

TigerGalLE said:


> This is stressful



yep


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

MCBUCK said:


> SS !  What you doin watchin the Yeller Flies ?



Pulling for Clemson!  Seen the 1st Q, then went and watched the Steelers/Titans till halftime and flipped back and was WOW!


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2009)

It's good!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Good.  Tech leads 30-27 with :57 left to play.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

tech is up. thank the lord. Come on defense


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Pulling for Clemson!  Seen the 1st Q, then went and watched the Steelers/Titans till halftime and flipped back and was WOW!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

Lets go Clemson! Go march down field!

Might go to overtime tonight!


----------



## Resica (Sep 10, 2009)

That's alot of time!!!


----------



## PWalls (Sep 10, 2009)

hold em guys. hold em.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Look at all those dancing nerds......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

Let's go D!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

1st and 10 on the Clemson 30.

:51 on the clock.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

Smart QB


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Incomplete. 2nd down


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Look at all those dancing nerds......




What can you see Quack and Pwalls or something! j/k


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Incomplete.  3rd down.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

This is it! 4th Down


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Knocked away.  4th down.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

4th and 10


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

Parker took a hit!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

ouch that hurt


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

Game over!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ballgame.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

turn the lights out the party is over


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)

The end. GOD I'm such a sore loser!!!  All b/c of a B$ call!!! Benefits of home advantage


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

wow...what a game.  does tech stay at 15?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> What can you see Quack and Pwalls or something! j/k






I'm dancing now, but it ain't purty!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2009)

" Turn out the lights,the party's over......................"


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2009)

Night boys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2009)

schleylures said:


> turn the lights out the party is over



Whewwwwwwww!!!

Lawwwwwwd, I still think I'm gonna puke!!


----------



## tcward (Sep 10, 2009)

Blown holding call cost Clemson the game!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm dancing now, but it ain't purty!



I am with you brother


----------



## PWalls (Sep 10, 2009)

Good Lord. A win is a win, but that was ugly and I mean ugly.

Tech has a heck of a schedule coming up. We won't be winning those games playing like tonight.

CPJ needs to address some issues.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

GT won but it didn't look pretty, gave a up a HUGE lead! Ya'll boys talking about what UGA needs to do, better look in the mirror. That was rough! Not saying it because I'm a Dawg fan! Just saying, the Tech fans that know football, should agree. Ya'll have some work to do as well!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

That got scary real scary but way to go boys.

GO TECH


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

tcward said:


> Blown holding call cost Clemson the game!



That was a big call against Clemson!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Sep 10, 2009)

That one is going to hurt all weekend


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

Math party on North Avenue!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 10, 2009)

tcward said:


> Blown holding call cost Clemson the game!



That was HUGE!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank God that is over, I was on the edge of my seat all night. GO GA TECH!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> GT won but it didn't look pretty, gave a up a HUGE lead! Ya'll boys talking about what UGA needs to do, better look in the mirror. That was rough! Not saying it because I'm a Dawg fan! Just saying, the Tech fans that know football, should agree. Ya'll have some work to do!



YOUR RIGHT but hey at least we won and beat a dang good football team I guess that is more than UGA can say.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 10, 2009)

It wasn't pretty after the 1st quarrter but we'll take it.

We have got to be able to have some kind of passing game to keep defenses honest. Short possession type passes not long passes like he was throwing most of the game. 

And we must somehow get Dwyer outside when themiddle is clogged up.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 10, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> GT won but it didn't look pretty, gave a up a HUGE lead! Ya'll boys talking about what UGA needs to do, better look in the mirror. That was rough! Not saying it because I'm a Dawg fan! Just saying, the Tech fans that know football, should agree. Ya'll have some work to do as well!



Agreed.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Math party on North Avenue!



Hey Marks500 do you smell that I think it smell like...... FEAR


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Math party on North Avenue!


    


jrmmh1215 said:


> YOUR RIGHT but hey at least we won and beat a dang good football team I guess that is more than UGA can say.



We lost and looked bad at it, but both teams in Ga. Better get their acts together unless they want to lose alot of games! Which for ya'll I wouldn't mind!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> We lost and looked bad at it, but both teams in Ga. Better get their acts together unless they want to lose alot of games! Which for ya'll I wouldn't mind!



I think at the end of the season our win to loses will look a lot better than the mutts.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 10, 2009)

I posted this on another thread - but hoping for this thread to end on a positive note, I will post it again.

Let me just take this opportunity to give props to Clemson.   Clemson and Georgia Tech ALWAYS play a very close and tough game.     Many teams would have folded up shop and got blown away down 24-0 and Clemson fought like heck and nearly pulled it off!    

I am not going to comment on how either played or what coulda, shoulda, or woulda been.   Let's ALL just give the boys on both teams a lot of credit for not giving up and playing tooth and nail until the very end.    No doubt both teams will have plenty of film to watch after this game and areas that need attention.

Here's to wishing Clemson good luck for the rest of the season!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

A win is a win! Nesbittbshould not be a QB that is for darn sure. The kicker completed more then he did. Lol Go tech!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 10, 2009)

TurkeyCreek said:


> It wasn't pretty after the 1st quarrter but we'll take it.
> 
> We have got to be able to have some kind of passing game to keep defenses honest. Short possession type passes not long passes like he was throwing most of the game.
> 
> And we must somehow get Dwyer outside when themiddle is clogged up.



Congrats!

Defense has got to tighten up.

Offensively Nesbitt has got to complete more passes but the run game should continue to be a strong point.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

buzz said:


> i posted this on another thread - but hoping for this thread to end on a positive note, i will post it again.
> 
> Let me just take this opportunity to give props to clemson.   Clemson and georgia tech always play a very close and tough game.     Many teams would have folded up shop and got blown away down 24-0 and clemson fought like heck and nearly pulled it off!
> 
> ...



i agree buzz.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

That was ugly. Oh how a game can change in a hurry! Tech held on and I give them credit, but man they won't win all there games playing like that.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> Hey Marks500 do you smell that I think it smell like...... FEAR



LOL I smell dirty mutts!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 10, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> LOL I smell dirty mutts!



LOL I think I smell jealousy in the air as well.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> That was ugly. Oh how a game can change in a hurry! Tech held on and I give them credit, but man they won't win all there games playing like that.



That is for sure, they gotta work on a lot of things or is Clemson that good this year?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> I think at the end of the season our win to loses will look a lot better than the mutts.



Have fun with that. But thinking may get YOU in trouble!!!

Anyways...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> LOL I think I smell jealousy in the air as well.



Lol it's our turn for a few years!


----------



## Tulip (Sep 10, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I posted this on another thread - but hoping for this thread to end on a positive note, I will post it again.
> 
> Let me just take this opportunity to give props to Clemson.   Clemson and Georgia Tech ALWAYS play a very close and tough game.     Many teams would have folded up shop and got blown away down 24-0 and Clemson fought like heck and nearly pulled it off!
> 
> ...



Thats 2 great ACC games in 4 days. Both came right down to the last seconds. Congrats to Clemson from coming behind and almost winning that one. They were a lot better than I thought they would be.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

jrmmh1215 said:


> Hey Marks500 do you smell that I think it smell like...... FEAR





jrmmh1215 said:


> I think at the end of the season our win to loses will look a lot better than the mutts.





jrmmh1215 said:


> LOL I think I smell jealousy in the air as well.



Dude your team just squeaked out possibly one of the worst executed 3 qtrs of football I have ever witnessed, and you are already starting with this stuff?? Seriously, I think you are bright enough to see that your team has some problems that need to be addressed right now, or else your win/loss record isnt going to be too impressive. 

Oh and before you start it, yea I know the Dawgs lost last week. But Tech didnt knock off USC or UF tonight. They beat an unranked Clemson team with a Freshman QB. Yea they were a good team, but not great by any means. And if you think that GT that played out there after the 1st qtr is going to beat the rest of the ACC, you are in for a rude awakening. Not trying to start stuff with you, just pointing out the obvious.

My hat is off to Tech. That was a heck of a game and they found the guts to hold on. But CPJ has a lot of tweaking to do


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude your team just squeaked out possibly one of the worst executed 3 qtrs of football I have ever witnessed, and you are already starting with this stuff?? Seriously, I think you are bright enough to see that your team has some problems that need to be addressed right now, or else your win/loss record isnt going to be too impressive.
> 
> Oh and before you start it, yea I know the Dawgs lost last week. But Tech didnt knock off USC or UF tonight. They beat an unranked Clemson team with a Freshman QB. Yea they were a good team, but not great by any means. And if you think that GT that played out there after the 1st qtr is going to beat the rest of the ACC, you are in for a rude awakening. Not trying to start stuff with you, just pointing out the obvious.
> 
> My hat is off to Tech. That was a heck of a game and they found the guts to hold on. But CPJ has a lot of tweaking to do



Some of the Tech fans realize this, but not these! Some GT guys know football. But oh well!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Here we go again, just let us enjoy our win. No matter if we win by 20 or 3 pts it still has the same outcome. Yeah GT played a terriable 3 qtrs but the hung in there and got it done.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2009)

Tulip said:


> Thats 2 great ACC games in 4 days. Both came right down to the last seconds. Congrats to Clemson from coming behind and almost winning that one. Tech's not near as good as everyone thought they were after blowing out Jax State.




Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great talking with you guys tonite. I am off to the sack. Goodnite.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Here we go again, just let us enjoy our win. No matter if we win by 20 or 3 pts it still has the same outcome. Yeah GT played a terriable 3 qtrs but the hung in there and got it done.



Oh believe me, I think you *should* enjoy your win. 100%. Not taking anything away from that


----------



## Buzz (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude your team just squeaked out possibly one of the worst executed 3 qtrs of football I have ever witnessed, and you are already starting with this stuff?? Seriously, I think you are bright enough to see that your team has some problems that need to be addressed right now, or else your win/loss record isnt going to be too impressive.
> 
> Oh and before you start it, yea I know the Dawgs lost last week. But Tech didnt knock off USC or UF tonight. They beat an unranked Clemson team with a Freshman QB. Yea they were a good team, but not great by any means. And if you think that GT that played out there after the 1st qtr is going to beat the rest of the ACC, you are in for a rude awakening. Not trying to start stuff with you, just pointing out the obvious.
> 
> My hat is off to Tech. That was a heck of a game and they found the guts to hold on. But CPJ has a lot of tweaking to do



With all due respect, just let us enjoy our win.      You are starting to sound like some of the rival fans that you fans complain who can't go without posting on every UGA thread.     We ALL know we have areas that need to be addressed, but can't we just enjoy our win tonight?


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh believe me, I think you *should* enjoy your win. 100%. Not taking anything away from that



Yeah I know what you are saying. Wasn't good playing at all on the GT side but the hung in there for a squeaker... Spiller is a fast son of a gun..lol.. Goonite guys.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 10, 2009)

Buzz said:


> With all due respect, just let us enjoy our win.      You are starting to sound like some of the rival fans that you fans complain who can't go without posting on every UGA thread.     We ALL know we have areas that need to be addressed, but can't we just enjoy our win tonight?



Again, please do enjoy your win. I know I would. That was a great game. I wasnt trying to take ANYTHING away from you fans or GT. Just pointing out that some folks are unbelieveable. I know you realize the big picture, but your brethren...not so much. Congrats again


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just pointing out that some folks are unbelieveable. I know you realize the big picture, but your brethren...not so much. Congrats again



Agreed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2009)

I STILL think I'm gonna puke!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 11, 2009)

CPJ has got to get the Techies together before Thursday night on the road in Coral Gabels.


----------



## proside (Sep 11, 2009)

TigerGalLE said:


> The end. GOD I'm such a sore loser!!!  All b/c of a B$ call!!! Benefits of home advantage



That great play calling and execution in the 1st Quarter had nothing to do with the win!



tcward said:


> Blown holding call cost Clemson the game!



How about Tech putting it own them in the 1st half cost clemson the game




SuperSport said:


> GT won but it didn't look pretty, gave a up a HUGE lead! Ya'll boys talking about what UGA needs to do, better look in the mirror. That was rough! Not saying it because I'm a Dawg fan! Just saying, the Tech fans that know football, should agree. Ya'll have some work to do as well!



Tech is 1-0

UGA is 0-1

Do you have any sense at all?



SuperSport said:


> That was a big call against Clemson!



The Fake Field goal that resulted in a touchdown was a bigger call!



SuperSport said:


> We lost and looked bad at it, but both teams in Ga. Better get their acts together unless they want to lose alot of games! Which for ya'll I wouldn't mind!



Tech won the ball game and scored 30 points while doing it!

UGA scored 10 and lost their game!



SuperSport said:


> Have fun with that. But thinking may get YOU in trouble!!!
> 
> 
> Anyways...



You are about to be 0-2 have fun with that!




SuperSport said:


> Some of the Tech fans realize this, but not these! Some GT guys know football. But oh well!




Some UGA fans know football too!

But you aint one of them!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I STILL think I'm gonna puke!



What?

Hang over celebrating the win!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 11, 2009)

proside said:


> That great play calling and execution in the 1st Quarter had nothing to do with the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

